# Pullups.



## Mindless (Mar 29, 2004)

Starting my quest from low to 30+ pullups.
Today: 11 At school (current max)
Tonight: Pyramid from 1-7 and back.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

well hello there!  

so what exactly are your goals? to get more pullups?


----------



## Mindless (Mar 31, 2004)

Heh, yep...this is sort of a side thing from my normal workouts, but I'm really interested in increasing the amount I can do.
Last Night pyramid 1-6-1.
Tonight 1-7-1 if I can handle it.


----------



## Mindless (Mar 31, 2004)

15 days till my bet....so far it's looking good.


----------



## Mindless (Apr 1, 2004)

1-6-1 last night, gonna try for 1-7-1 again tonight.


----------



## Mindless (Apr 3, 2004)

Finally got my 1-7-1 on thursday, just rested on friday.  Probably 1-7-1 again tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2004)

wow, this is such a cool journal!!


----------



## Mindless (Apr 4, 2004)

You make me cry at night.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mindless *_
> You make me cry at night.




huh??  me??


----------



## Mindless (Apr 4, 2004)

yessir.
I'm actually able to do more pullups now then when I'm started, but it doesn't really matter, because there are so many variations.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

How do I make you cry at night?  lol


----------



## Mindless (Apr 5, 2004)

You mean cruel comments, they leave deep emotional scars. 10 days left until I gotta max out.  3-5 days rest before the test?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mindless *_
> You mean cruel comments, they leave deep emotional scars. 10 days left until I gotta max out.  3-5 days rest before the test?




LMAO!!  I can't tell if you are being serious or not.  I don't make mean, cruel comments.  I do make really sarcastic ones at times.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 6, 2004)

Heh.. I think the Journal is pretty cool too.

Definitely refreshing from reading all of our regular journals.


----------



## Mindless (Apr 8, 2004)

I hurt my back so I've been off the last few days.  Starting back again tonight, tomorrow, then taking 4 days off before my bet.


----------

